
Primes and Knots [video] - mathgenius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvoYgNYKyk0
======
prideout
This was great, thanks for the link! So beautiful that these two fields are
linked together in a way that a layperson can understand.

Any recommendations for further reading on this topic? I use math for work
(I'm a graphics developer) but I do not have a math degree and it's hard for
me to find literature at the appropriate level.

